# History Being Made! Over Five Years in the Making, Two of the World’s Most ...



## Platinum Interchange (Oct 8, 2009)

*History Being Made! Over Five Years in the Making, Two of the World’s Most Magnificent Projects Opening in Las Vegas in 2010.* 
Two of the grandest development openings happening in Las Vegas in 2010: City Center and The Cosmopolitan Resort & Casino. Over five years in the making, finally the famed Vegas Strip will be without construction! City Center is a 67 acre ‘city within a city’ that is truly one of the most unique development undertakings in the world. In order to appreciate the vast complexities and magnificent architecture of this project, you should view their website at:  http://www.citycenter.com/ .  City Center’s website discusses the sustainable design that went into the construction which is a testament to MGM Mirage’s (“MGM”) talent as a developer now and with future projects. Not to mention, MGM Mirage has already developed some of the premiere hotels and resorts in the world. To really experience the vision and massive glass structures which will redefine the Vegas experience, definitely visit Las Vegas in 2010. 
Or, visit Las Vegas now and stay right next door at the Jockey Club resort snuggled between City Center, Cosmopolitan Resort & Casino and the Bellagio®. The Jockey Club’s old resort parking lot is actually the current site for City Center and the Cosmopolitan Resort & Casino. An interesting fact, is that the Jockey Club had to completely relocate its’ front hotel entrance from the South side all the way to the opposite side of the building on the North side. Plus, Jockey Club lost all of its’ parking to the two new projects which meant a five story parking structure (approximately 60 ft. underground with capacity for over 2,000 automobiles) was built underneath the ground in front of one of the Jockey Club’s buildings. According to Woody Cary, President of Tricom Management (managing company for the Jockey Club), it was an engineering feat that took years to complete with plenty of ground shaking and noise for vacationers staying at the Jockey Club. 
The Jockey Club is literally now nestled between the Cosmopolitan, City Center and the Bellagio®. If you are on the Las Vegas strip (across from Planet Hollywood and just passed the Bellagio® heading north), look very closely for the Jockey Club tucked between these massive hotels and casinos. The Jockey Club has two separate towers that reach eleven stories high, but you would think it’s only a few stories compared to the new neighbors, Cosmopolitan and City Center. Cosmopolitan’s (over 550 feet tall) and City Center’s (over 600 feet tall) high structures, reaching into the sky, can definitely overshadow the Jockey Club’s two buildings built in 1972. Overshadow, but, nonetheless, still some of the best views of Cosmopolitan’s magnitude and the Bellagio’s® water show can be seen from the Jockey Club. Jockey Club is now offering Suite Rental specials with full kitchens and spacious quarters for “3 Nights for the Price of 2” starting from $199. An amazing deal for a full suite right on the Vegas strip in the heart of groundbreaking excitement! 
The other long awaited opening in Vegas is the Cosmopolitan Resort & Casino which is scheduled to open in 2010. The Cosmopolitan is one of the largest and most expensive hotels in the world. The project began in October 2005 and is estimated to be a 3.9 billion dollar project. With 9,500 construction workers working around the clock for the past few years, this highly anticipated luxury hotel, condominium, casino and retail space project will be by far one of Las Vegas’ biggest opening events. The Resort will also offer in the front of their project a beach pool overlooking the Las Vegas Strip.
Don’t miss out on history making in Las Vegas . . . book your getaways now or call Platinum Interchange! 

Platinum Interchange
1-800-854-2324


----------

